# Honda air motor



## jhmsniper97 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a air motor to start bowfishing please let me know if y'all hear of one for sale 
Thanks in advanced


----------



## cwb012 (Mar 14, 2014)

www.arrowprop.com


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Just find the best price on a Honda horizontal motor. IF your going to use an alternator to charge your batteries that power your lights, you'll need at least an 11 hp, preferably a 13 hp. Let Arrow Prop help you with the size of your pitch by providing the length, beam and weight of your boat. You can go with wood or composite, double or multi blades. The multi blade props have less pop and are a bit quieter. I use to use a two blade wood prop but several years ago, I switched to a three blade composite. With the composite props, you can change the pitch blocks to add or subtract pitch but Arrow will get you fairly close.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

If your going to use it for bowfishing go big or go home. Not being mean, but a 11 or 13 will be fine for flounder gigging, but won't cut it for bowfishing. Go as big as you can afford.


----------

